# Reporting In



## JMilner (9 Feb 2021)

Hi Canadians. I am new here, and I would like your help.  I assume this website is named after Lord Alfred Milner from World War I, and that is why I'm here.  Here's my problem:


----------



## Remius (9 Feb 2021)

Not sure what the problem is.  And why would you think this site, is named after Lord Milner?


----------



## JMilner (9 Feb 2021)

I found this website through a internet address of Milnet.ca
Lord Milner was a member of the British War Cabinet during World War I, he visited Canada twice and made speeches in support of National Service, a Canadian Navy, and Imperial Union.  Here is his claim to fame:









						Alfred Milner, 1st Viscount Milner - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JMilner (9 Feb 2021)

Lord Milner united the Western Front, which brought victory to the Allies.  Here he is in a 1917 pic, seated in the front row with Canadian Prime Minister Borden:


----------



## Gunnar (9 Feb 2021)

Milnet would be based on MILitary NETwork, much like the term Milspec is based on Military Specifications.


----------



## JMilner (9 Feb 2021)

Sorry to bother you.

Signing out.


----------



## brihard (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## FJAG (9 Feb 2021)

brihard said:


> View attachment 64501


You're thinking of milliner.


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Feb 2021)

brihard said:


> View attachment 64501


I wonder if that's how RSS at some PRes units must feel.


----------



## brihard (10 Feb 2021)

reveng said:


> I wonder if that's how RSS at some PRes units must feel.


Hah, somehow I wasn't even thinking of that when I posted the gif, but yeah. We sure do collect some weird hats in toon town.


----------



## JMilner (11 Feb 2021)

Stop being internet imps, and check out the man who won the war!





						Lord Alfred Milner
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## Weinie (11 Feb 2021)

JMilner said:


> Stop being internet imps, and check out the man who won the war!


Haven't been called an imp before, thankfully I have a pillow on my bed so I will still sleep soundly at night.

Your preposterous insinuation that MilNet is derived from honouring him is so far out there that it only begs specious responses.

Did your forays into Ancestors.com and finding out that he is your 42nd cousin twice removed prompt your original post? Or are you the originator of the Facebook site and are trying to bump your hits/traffic?

There are better ways to "report in."


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Feb 2021)

Weinie said:


> Haven't been called an imp before, thankfully I have a pillow on my bed so I will still sleep soundly at night.
> 
> Your preposterous insinuation that MilNet is derived from honouring him is so far out there that it only begs specious responses.
> 
> ...



Have you discovered a variant strain (_term becoming more common in mainstream lexicon due to other infection_) of spam?


----------



## Weinie (11 Feb 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Have you discovered a variant strain (_term becoming more common in mainstream lexicon due to other infection_) of spam?


Oh yeah. Just playing the "imp"


----------



## JMilner (12 Feb 2021)

No, No, & No!  I liked the cartoon, I had the picture, I posted it to make you laugh, and then I added the other things.
Priorities first:  That movie is super good, and you should watch it.  It's a United States 1950's Sci Fi classic.
2: An "imp" is someone so small he can fit on the head of a pin.
3: MilNet is pretty friggin unknown to everyone.  I had to look it up on the internet to find out its meaning: Link 
4: I'm sorry about disturbing your lives.  But everything I posted is true.  Read it.
5: Watch the movie, don't be stupid.
6: If you ever want to chat, visit my lounge: Link
7: Good luck, and good hunting...... and..... remember........"Be a Hunter, Kill Russians!"


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Feb 2021)

JMilner said:


> No, No, & No!  I liked the cartoon, I had the picture, I posted it to make you laugh, and then I added the other things.
> Priorities first:  That movie is super good, and you should watch it.  It's a United States 1950's Sci Fi classic.
> 2: An "imp" is someone so small he can fit on the head of a pin.
> 3: MilNet is pretty friggin unknown to everyone.  I had to look it up on the internet to find out its meaning: Link
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Feb 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


>


----------

